# Switched teams...



## runnah (Dec 11, 2013)

I now like men...j/k

But switched over to Canon. Felt it was time to retire the d300 (actually truly kinda sad about it) and move to a 5D MkIII. Pretty excited and just learning all the buttons now.

No real point just excited and kinda sad.


----------



## KenC (Dec 11, 2013)

Admit it - you did it just to get the old Canon/Nikon thing started again.


----------



## mishele (Dec 11, 2013)

Sad you waited so long to make the switch? :greenpbl:


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

i am sad for you too.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> i am sad for you too.


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Dec 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I now like men...j/k
> 
> But switched over to Canon. Felt it was time to retire the d300 (actually truly kinda sad about it) and move to a 5D MkIII. Pretty excited and just learning all the buttons now.
> 
> No real point just excited and kinda sad.



Welcome to the world of tomorrow 

Let your tears clean the superior lenses available in the Canon line, may the magnificent Canon speedlights illuminate your path


(would I be the first to say Canon, Nikon, same dog different fleas?)


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah I waffled and pancaked for months but the superior video quality is what sold me.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on a fantastic camera.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 11, 2013)

I just knew a guy with your sense of humor would go both ways!  :mrgreen:  Congrats!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> i am sad for you too.



+1


----------



## goodguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmm I wonder how they say traitor in Japanese


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> i am sad for you too.



It's not like I shaved! That would be a tragedy.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm too old to worry about video, I just buy a camera (says the man with 35mm film in his fridge)


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Dec 11, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Hmm I wonder how they say traitor in Japanese



Neekon


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2013)

Word from the Yankees is that you failed the physical and you've got a bum ACL...and that the Brewers are thinking of picking you up this offseason...


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 11, 2013)

If there's one thing I hate. It's inconsistency.

However, I will let you off, as you are consistent with your bad choices! 

#TEAMNIKON

ok, too much? Just kiddin' 

Enjoy the new kit!!


----------



## kathyt (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear Chris, (a.k.a runnah)
I have never been more proud of you in my life. You are growing up right before my very eyes. Before I know it you will be carrying a shiny new 135 in your bag as well. These changes are just happening so fast. Welcome to a whole new world of beautiful. 
Love, 
Kathy


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > i am sad for you too.
> ...



well, as long as you still have your facial hair, I guess its ok. 
_*Real*_ men have rugged facial hair....







even if they do shoot canon...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I now like men...j/k
> 
> But switched over to Canon. Felt it was time to retire the d300 (actually truly kinda sad about it) and move to a 5D MkIII. Pretty excited and just learning all the buttons now.
> 
> No real point just excited and kinda sad.



So, once you go gay your going to stay?  Umm.. hmm.. something like that I guess.  Well congrats on the 5D MkIII at any rate.. lol


----------



## kundalini (Dec 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I now like men...j/k


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 11, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Hmm I wonder how they say traitor in Japanese



Both - Keys (Boaf-Kayz)


----------



## goodguy (Dec 11, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I wonder how they say traitor in Japanese
> ...


I guess at the right tone of voice that would sound very scary 

OH why, why did you leave us ?
Come back pleaseeeee come back to the warm bussom of Nikon Booo Hooo


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I guess at the right tone of voice that would sound very scary   OH why, why did you leave us ? Come back pleaseeeee come back to the warm bussom of Nikon Booo Hooo



Maybe in another 5-6 years.  but by then the DSLR will be dead.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess at the right tone of voice that would sound very scary   OH why, why did you leave us ? Come back pleaseeeee come back to the warm bussom of Nikon Booo Hooo
> ...



yeah, we'll have a Spinning Tilting Inverted Non-Klitzy Evolutional Reflex camera
or more commonly known as a STINKER


----------



## goodguy (Dec 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess at the right tone of voice that would sound very scary  OH why, why did you leave us ? Come back pleaseeeee come back to the warm bussom of Nikon Booo Hooo
> ...



Our heart is open and we will always take back our lost son


----------

